# REHOME: Litter of bunnies in Northern California



## werecatrising (Feb 24, 2008)

My rescue bun, Jezebel, had 5 beautiful babies yesterday. I am keeping one as a companion to her, but must find good homes for the others. I know it is a ways off, but I'd like to get homes lined up asap. I live about an hour from Sacramento and am willing to transport. Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh wow! she was preggers when you got her? I thought they had to be spayed?


----------



## werecatrising (Feb 24, 2008)

She was a stray who was brought to the hospital I work at.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh! ok.Do you have another thread about her? 

I hope you find great homes.


----------



## werecatrising (Mar 3, 2008)

I am still looking to line up homes for these cuties! You can see my other threads for pictures.


----------



## werecatrising (Mar 17, 2008)

A few of the cuties are still available!


----------



## werecatrising (Mar 24, 2008)

I still have 3 males who don't have adopters. I would like to place at least one, two if possible.


----------



## *Nicole* (Mar 30, 2008)

AWWW! The white one looks just like My Willie! Where in NC are you located?


----------



## werecatrising (Mar 30, 2008)

Near Sacramento.


----------

